

Smart Contracts (1994) - TriinT
http://szabo.best.vwh.net/smart.contracts.html

======
grellas
A true "smart" contract effectively "tells a story" and is customized for the
deal at hand. A mechanized contract can save costs but will never be anything
other than a set of boilerplate clauses that have been pre-determined to fit
given recurring situations. There is a major difference between the two.

